# Rules of Bringing Pet pigeons from India into USA



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I am basically from india and have been living in USA for the past 1 year.I left 2 very cute pigeons back home in India, now I am thinking of going to India and bring them to USA to live with me  .So I am trying to gather all sorts of Immigration and Airlines informations so that my cuties can have a safe air transportation and a safe entry into USA.I think that as far as air transportation is concerned, instead of transporting them in cargo, bringing them over as accompanied baggage would be the best idea,coz that way they will be with me in the passenger cabin throughout the flight.But I am wondering how they can cope up with such long flights...will they have breathing problems on the plane?they dont have breathing problem otherwise.
But my biggest worry is the "Quarantine rules" once they enter USA  do I really have to keep my birds there for 1 month?are the living conditions hygenic and good and will my birds be safe there???????????coz I cant bear to see my birds die merely because of quarantine rules 
Also would US Immigration prohibit them from entering USA?????????  
They are not game pigeons, or endangered birds species..THEY ARE JUST 1 and 4 year old Indian born and indoor staying FERAL/STREET PIGEONS with no health problems or disease.
Any advice or suggestions in any of these above mentioned problem areas or any similar experiences from anyone are greatly wellcome...COZ I AM REALLY CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR SAFE ENTRY INTO USA.

Kajupakhi


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The birds would have to be sent thru quarntine. And probably inspect for health in India too. Many birds are shipped to the US and go thru this . Most will survive ok. They have people here that can handle this for you. It not a real cheap deal shipping over seas. PMV came too this country as a new unknown desease And now has a foot hold forever here. So safe inspewctions of birds is a must. I wqould consider just finding some local birds. But if you want You can probably get them here.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I wonder if you call places that deal with birds only (vets, pet stores, etc.) they might have some info. Call the airlines and they might have some info. I know nothing about this stuff but I feel for you.
I think a pet carrier could work the size you can take on with you. Planes can get kinda drafty so I would probably cover it with a towel.
To me this is kinda crazy what you have to go through to get a bird over here. I understand the whole quaratine thing and disease but living in Arizona and hearing what goes on at the border a couple pigeons is the least of our worries.
I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would start by calling the airline and they might guide you further on whom to call.
Also at the airport there must be an office for animals that are transported in and out of the country. I think many airports even have a vet if not on site at least on call, if you can get his mumber he might give you the info you need.

Reti


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Kajupakhi,
Try this site, it's the USDA. It might be of help to you.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/ncie/live_poultry.html
Good luck!
Wendy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wendy,
thanks for finding the site.
It's really helpful.

Reti


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks every one for all your replys...and Wendy, Thanks a lot for giving infos on that link, its really very helpful, with the help of that site I called up a few people and gathered up some useful informations, but still need to do more calling and completing formalities..will keep u guys informed on what happens  ....still wondering what would be the best thing for my birds, whether to keep them back in India with my parents or to bring them here to live with me...actually I am kind of scared to put my birds through quarantine  for 1 whole month...its a looooooooooong time, my poor babies will just die out of fear  ...on the other hand one of them is really close to me and always misses me all the time, just as I miss him  ...whatever I do , I want to take care of my bird's best interest rather than my pleasure or my money...let's see what happens...will keep all u guys informed...

Bye Kajupakhi


----------

